# Car wash



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, I was wonder if a carwash fall into commercial work or industrial work due to control panel, sensor setting.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Why would what you call it change anything?


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Morales95 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wonder if a carwash fall into commercial work or industrial work due to control panel, sensor setting.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It is commercial work. A car wash sells a service, they don't produce a product.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why would what you call it change anything?


For tax purposes here it make a difference.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Its classed as a commercial job IMO.



mcclary's electrical said:


> Why would what you call it change anything?


In the union here it would be a difference in the rate we had to pay the men on the site. Commercial rate is lower than industrial construction rate.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> Its classed as a commercial job IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> In the union here it would be a difference in the rate we had to pay the men on the site. Commercial rate is lower than industrial construction rate.


are all workers in Canada unionized?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> Its classed as a commercial job IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> In the union here it would be a difference in the rate we had to pay the men on the site. Commercial rate is lower than industrial construction rate.


I never knew that. Thanks


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Commercial work here, but the rate is the same as industrial.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Lep said:


> are all workers in Canada unionized?


No....not even close. Just used it as an example. 

We do have the lions majority of the market share here on Cape Breton Island and the rest of Nova Scotia, though. Union electricians enjoy about 95% market share here on the Island and about 70% on the mainland.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

3D Electric said:


> For tax purposes here it make a difference.


What kind of taxes, sales tax?


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Morales95 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wonder if a carwash fall into commercial work or industrial work due to control panel, sensor setting. Thanks in advance.


depending on the size and the process involved it could be both. I've done two types, one that does one car at a time and the other does multiple cars at once. The first type I consider commercial the second industrial.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

They still have that "Shut down" power plant rate here which is less than construction.


----------

